

Write AWS CloudFormation templates in Python - pas256
http://answersforaws.com/blog/2013/10/cloudformation-templates-with-troposphere/

======
bender80
This is great. I am just starting to learn Cloudformation and will be quite
helpful for me.

Also, what's your opinion on using boto instead of cloudformation? If you use
boto with ansible, all your infrastructure code is in python and in a single
code base.

~~~
pas256
boto is great and I am a big fan of it. I think the combination of troposphere
and boto is very powerful. Using boto along can certainly get the job done,
but: \- it will take longer to come up as calls will happen in serial
(CloudFormation does parallel execution) \- you will have to do your own
dependency management (not hard, just get the order right) \- you will have to
do your own teardown when you are finished with the resources (this is why I
would use both)

Hope that helps.

~~~
bender80
Thank you.

